# Understanding Royal Genetics



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

Im currently doing my research into breeding and gentics hopefully will have my first ever clutch in 2011 just waiting on my female getting up to size! and I will be adding a few more basic animals to my collection over the coming year as well.

I want to breed a few ball morphs for my own collection mostly and and currently trying to wrap my head around gentics (getting there but still lots of holes to be filled in!) as I said this is me breeding to expand my own collection for the satisfaction of producing my own animals 

I just wanted to ask as if I have got this bit right ...

you can pair ressecive to recessive genes for the original morph ( i.e no super forms for albinos, axanthics etc.)

Co-Dom to Co-Dom for super forms (i.e super pastels, super Cinnamons etc.)

a mix of Resecive Co-Dom and Dom genes (I belive no more than 1 of these?) for combos ( ie. bumblebees, killerbees etc.)

but anything Dom x Dom is leathal? or am I barking up the wrong tree and its just the super spider gene thats leathal?

many thanx guys 
Lucy x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

think the lethal one is just the spider.

most of the rest is right.
recessive mixed to co doms can give you say spider het albino, but unless the non visual one was het for the same morph, then you wouldnt see a visual in the eggs.. i.e an albino spider..


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Crispy_Bacon said:


> Im currently doing my research into breeding and gentics hopefully will have my first ever clutch in 2011 just waiting on my female getting up to size! and I will be adding a few more basic animals to my collection over the coming year as well.
> 
> I want to breed a few ball morphs for my own collection mostly and and currently trying to wrap my head around gentics (getting there but still lots of holes to be filled in!) as I said this is me breeding to expand my own collection for the satisfaction of producing my own animals
> 
> ...


apologies for the RED
was easier to answer that way...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

here's some easy to follow punnetts...

Royal Python Morphs Genetics

some of the text is wrong,
but the punnetts are correct


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

So alan, spider x woma would result in no neonates as the genetics will not allow it to be possible?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yayyay said:


> So alan, spider x woma would result in no neonates as the genetics will not allow it to be possible?


you would still get single gene spider and woma from the clutch, but

if woma and spider are of the same gene locus, then the fatal super gene would more than likely apply
thats my best answer... :blush:


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

alan1 said:


> i'm sure its been tried...
> if woma and spider are of the same gene locus, then the fatal gene would more than likely apply
> thats my best answer... :blush:


O rite ok.

Are their any other lethal known combos?


----------



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> think the lethal one is just the spider.
> 
> most of the rest is right.
> recessive mixed to co doms can give you say spider het albino, but unless the non visual one was het for the same morph, then you wouldnt see a visual in the eggs.. i.e an albino spider..





alan1 said:


> apologies for the RED
> was easier to answer that way...


Thanks guys was hoping your names would crop up lol

why are they spider and Woma lethal? this is the bit I really dont get Im also assuming it means they are incompatable with each other as well (Spider x Woma) Im not asking because I intended on breeding anything down these lines Im just insterested!

p.s Nige Im still hoping we can pick up a couple of corns for you at some point later in the year if thats still good with you x


----------



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

yayyay said:


> O rite ok.
> 
> Are their any other lethal known combos?


 
beat me too it lol same question alan x

and thanks for the info again :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Crispy_Bacon said:


> Thanks guys was hoping your names would crop up lol
> 
> why are they spider and Woma lethal? this is the bit I really dont get Im also assuming it means they are incompatable with each other as well (Spider x Woma) Im not asking because I intended on breeding anything down these lines Im just insterested!
> 
> p.s Nige Im still hoping we can pick up a couple of corns for you at some point later in the year if thats still good with you x


no probs mate.. corns i can do, royals I am very much in the process of learning myself still, but i can answer some of the easier questions lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Crispy_Bacon said:


> beat me too it lol same question alan x
> 
> and thanks for the info again :2thumb:


in royals? not at the moment...
that is, until another spider related base morph turns up


----------



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

alan1 said:


> in royals? not at the moment...
> that is, until another spider related base morph turns up


how often do they turn up? must be fairly rare basic mutations just coming from the odd freak mutation that crops up arnt they?


----------



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> no probs mate.. corns i can do, royals I am very much in the process of learning myself still, but i can answer some of the easier questions lol


yeah I picked up another two at norwich show end of november so want to get my 3 unknows probed ( I darent try to do it yet and nobody has ever really showed me how and wouldnt want to hurt them!) till I decide what I want for certain but I picked up a nice looking little Amel het Motley thought I might get a charcoal like you sugested and have a crack at making myself a blizzard :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Crispy_Bacon said:


> how often do they turn up? must be fairly rare basic mutations just coming from the odd freak mutation that crops up arnt they?


well, so far in 20+ years, only the spider and woma have turned up, so, not too often...
i bet there's quite a few more base morphs out there that have yet to be discovered


----------



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

I have to say so far the one that really grabs my interest the most is Axanthic and the Axanthic Combos ... *sighs* just wish I could afford one right now!
well hey ho you never know in a few years maybe:whistling2:


----------

